# Forum About Russia Politics  Ленина захоронят. Утка или?

## mishau_

*Тело Владимира Ленина планируется наконец-то предать земле – с почетом, как подобает провожать в последний путь лидера страны.*  http://news.mail.ru/politics/1606213/et/ 
Даже не верится!

----------


## randir

Не думаю что похоронят, слишком много противников этому... Не популярная мера будет.. а перед выборами такое делать)))

----------


## ST

если Путин меня спросит-я разрешу =_=

----------


## BappaBa

> Не думаю что похоронят, слишком много противников этому... Не популярная мера будет.. а перед выборами такое делать)))

 Какими выборами? Там указан 2010 год.
Все равно сомнительно.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Хоть бы поскорее. 
А зачем хоронить? Кремировать проще.

----------


## translationsnmru

Где там сказано, что Ленина захоронят? Просто какой-то кладбищенский начальник считает, что его кладбище подошло бы в том числе и для Ленина. Ну и пусть себе считает.

----------


## Rtyom

Зюга не даст.

----------


## Leof

Пущай ево хоронят...

----------


## Ramil

Не захоронят - коммуняки хай поднимут, как же им без мумии... Кроме того, что тогда делать с мавзолеем - всё-таки центр архитектурной композиции Красной площади, под него её перестраивали (раньше на месте мавзолея стоял памятник Минину и Пожарскому).
Хотя, мавзолей можно оставить.

----------


## scabbyhound

> (раньше на месте мавзолея стоял памятник Минину и Пожарскому).

  Это что же, комми ради мавзолея памятник перенесли??? не знал...
по теме - считаю, что давно пора... не вечно же нам с мумей бывшего жить!

----------


## Leof

> Не захоронят - коммуняки хай поднимут, как же им без мумии... Кроме того, что тогда делать с мавзолеем - всё-таки центр архитектурной композиции Красной площади, под него её перестраивали (раньше на месте мавзолея стоял памятник Минину и Пожарскому).
> Хотя, мавзолей можно оставить.

 Памятник Минину и Пожарскому стоял раньше около здания торговых рядов (нынешнего ГУМа). Композиционным центром площади является не он, а зелёный купол двoрца над ним.
Мавзолей - это пямятник истории, пущай стоит, а вождя похоронить бы, нехорошо как-то получается, не по-христиански.

----------


## Rtyom

Незахоронение — это какое-то варварство. Поддерживаемое глупой идеологией. Давно пора к чертям собачьим снести этот атавизм. А то любование экземой на выздоравливающем теле всё кажется... «Потомки запомнят квадратную залу. Был выставлен труп на потеху людей».

----------


## BappaBa

Если что - я против.

----------


## pisces

> Мавзолей - это пямятник истории, пущай стоит, а вождя похоронить бы, нехорошо как-то получается, не по-христиански.

 У нас светское государство (да к тому же многонациональное), так что по-христиански это или по-растамански или еще как - на принятие решения о захоронении влиять не должно.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Мавзолей - это пямятник истории, пущай стоит, а вождя похоронить бы, нехорошо как-то получается, не по-христиански.   У нас светское государство (да к тому же многонациональное), так что по-христиански это или по-растамански или еще как - на принятие решения о захоронении влиять не должно.

 По завещанию Ульянова нужно похоронить в земле, вот и всё.

----------


## Ramil

> Незахоронение — это какое-то варварство. Поддерживаемое глупой идеологией. Давно пора к чертям собачьим снести этот атавизм. А то любование экземой на выздоравливающем теле всё кажется... «Потомки запомнят квадратную залу. Был выставлен труп на потеху людей».

 Если рассмотреть советские символы через призму оккультизма, то всё становится вполне объяснимым. 
Как поёт Кинчев "Нас крестили звездой."
Предание тела (или праха) земле характерно только для христианства, иудаизма и ислама. Но на этом культуры и религии не исчерпываются. Если вспомнить, что большевики были (или старались казаться) атеистами, понятно, что христианские обычаи им были глубоко фиолетовы.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by pisces        Originally Posted by Leof  Мавзолей - это пямятник истории, пущай стоит, а вождя похоронить бы, нехорошо как-то получается, не по-христиански.   У нас светское государство (да к тому же многонациональное), так что по-христиански это или по-растамански или еще как - на принятие решения о захоронении влиять не должно.   По завещанию Ульянова нужно похоронить в земле, вот и всё.

 А может, это ему наказание за то, что совершил...

----------


## Leof

Не нам судить - не нам наказывать.

----------


## Rtyom

В общем, как это всё будет — вряд ли нам решать.

----------


## Rtyom

> Если что - я против.

 Почему же?

----------


## gRomoZeka

А мне абсолютно безразлично, перезахоронят его или нет. По мне так пущай лежит (в Мавзолее). 
Там хоть все тихо, спокойно и аккуратно. А представить, что будет на кладбище твориться у МОГИЛЫ ЛЕНИНА просто страшно. Либо фанатики с красными флагами будут орать в мегафоны, либо фанатики из противоположного лагеря устраивать демонстрации или акты вандализма.

----------


## Scorpio

Я за то, чтоб нормально похоронить.
В конце концов, сам Ленин не очень-то хотел чтоб на него пялились не только при жизни, но и 80 лет посмертно.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Если что - я против.   Почему же?

 Я согласен с Громозекой:  

> [А представить, что будет на кладбище твориться у МОГИЛЫ ЛЕНИНА просто страшно. Либо фанатики с красными флагами будут орать в мегафоны, либо фанатики из противоположного лагеря устраивать демонстрации или акты вандализма.

 + уже надоело, что при смене режима пытаются снести памятники, переименовать улицы и т.п. Сначала большевики, потом демократы... Кто следующий? Сейчас с такой же жутью смотрю хронику как ломали памятник Дзержинскому, как и на большевиков ломающих храмы. ИМХО, пора остановиться.

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда проще кремировать. Ну нельзя тратить людские ресурсы и охрану никому не нужной мумии.

----------


## BappaBa

> Тогда проще кремировать. Ну нельзя тратить людские ресурсы и охрану никому не нужной мумии.

 И вечный огонь потушить, и солдат снять с караула. А чё они?
=)

----------


## Rtyom

Да я вообще традиции любить ненавижу.  ::  
А если серьёзно, то вечный огонь — фиг с ним, но Ленин это уже полный абзац.

----------


## Ramil

> Не нам судить - не нам наказывать.

 Почему это? Нам. Ведь когда говорят "потомки нас рассудят" что имеют ввиду? Мы и есть те самые потомки. И нам есть что предъявить гражданину Ульянову.

----------


## Leof

Ну да он же мёртвый он - ему всё равно, а долги с покойника не спросишь.

----------


## Ramil

> Ну да он же мёртвый он - ему всё равно, а долги с покойника не спросишь.

 Но порассуждать-то можно...

----------


## mishau_

С одной стороны насаждать основы православной культуры в школе, с другой - хранить мумиё на самом центральном месте. У нас все построено на лжи.

----------


## BappaBa

> С одной стороны насаждать основы православной культуры в школе, с другой - хранить мумиё на самом центральном месте. У *нас* все построено на лжи.

 Да где у вас то? И зачем таскать свою ложь нам? В какой школе насаждают основы православной культуры?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by mishau_  С одной стороны насаждать основы православной культуры в школе, с другой - хранить мумиё на самом центральном месте. У *нас* все построено на лжи.   Да где у вас то?

 В одной мифической стране, где проживает *mishau_*.   ::  
Там живут грубые, невежественные люди, которые панически всего боятся (особенно правительства и погромов), кругом лентяи, лгуны, воры и бандиты, и вообще все очень плохо.   *mishau_*, бросай там все и переезжай в Россию.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  С одной стороны насаждать основы православной культуры в школе, с другой - хранить мумиё на самом центральном месте. У *нас* все построено на лжи.   Да где у вас то? И зачем таскать свою ложь нам? В какой школе насаждают основы православной культуры?

 У нас - это, например, в Российской газете. В какой школе? Ну прочитай, а то только и можешь что перерергивать. http://www.rg.ru/2006/09/21/azbuka.html 
Я не понимаю, зачем скрывать узость кругозора за передергиванием? Если какие-то вещи для тебя новые и ты их не воспринимаешь, то единственное, что остается - обвинять оппонента во лжи. Если нечего возразить по существу, незачем передергивать. Лучше оглядись вокруг. Россия - это не только твои шесть соток и квартирка в городе.  http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/01/29/church/

----------


## Rtyom

Как-то наивно отвечено, не замечаете?

----------


## BappaBa

> У нас - это, например, в Российской газете. В какой школе? Ну прочитай, а то только и можешь что перерергивать. http://www.rg.ru/2006/09/21/azbuka.html

 Так вот оказывается, что значит _насаждать_...  

```
Белгородская область: ...В течение двух лет этот курс был у нас факультативным, мы опробовали учебники, в частности...

Брянская область: ...В начальной школе они обязательны, старшеклассникам же предоставили право выбора - учить их или нет...

Калужская и Смоленская области: ...Уроки православной культуры в 5-9-х классах у нас проводят на факультативной основе уже года три, - рассказала "РГ" заместитель начальника Управления образования Калужской области Татьяна Курская. - Об обязательном изучении речь не идет...

Орловская область: Не подтвердилась информация об обязательности курса и в Орловской области. Здесь вообще нет отдельного курса ОПК, он преподается в рамках курса граждановедения. 

Итог: Пока же введение основ православной культуры остается на усмотрение каждой конкретной школы, и их изучение остается сугубо добровольным.
```

Агрументы как и в случае с количеством подключенных к и-нету: "я так вижу!"

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  У нас - это, например, в Российской газете. В какой школе? Ну прочитай, а то только и можешь что перерергивать. http://www.rg.ru/2006/09/21/azbuka.html   Так вот оказывается, что значит _насаждать_...     
> 			
> 				Белгородская область: ...В течение двух лет этот курс был у нас факультативным, мы опробовали учебники, в частности... 
> Брянская область: ...*В начальной школе они обязательны,* старшеклассникам же предоставили право выбора - учить их или нет... 
> Калужская и Смоленская области: ...Уроки православной культуры в 5-9-х классах у нас проводят на факультативной основе уже года три, - рассказала "РГ" заместитель начальника Управления образования Калужской области Татьяна Курская. - Об обязательном изучении речь не идет... 
> Орловская область: Не подтвердилась информация об обязательности курса и в Орловской области. Здесь вообще нет отдельного курса ОПК, он преподается в рамках курса граждановедения.   *Итог*: Пока же введение основ православной культуры остается на усмотрение каждой конкретной школы, и их изучение остается сугубо добровольным.
> 			
> 		  Агрументы как и в случае с количеством подключенных к и-нету: "я так вижу!"

 Ты наверно не понимаешь что именно я пишу. С чего ты взял, что насаждать означает немедленное обязательное изучение. Само введение этих основ в школу уже насаждение религии и нарушение религиозного равенства. Потому что государство в таком случае должно обеспечит такие же права для всех религий. Сама графа ОПК в аттестате уже "насаждение". Почему бы не сделать там еще парочку, для ислама и католицизма, например? И я думаю, что это очень хороший старт, для того чтобы сделать это обязательным.

----------


## mishau_

> *mishau_*, бросай там все и переезжай в Россию.

 Я бы с радостью, да её уж нет. Москву уничтожил Л., Россию - П.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А что ты имеешь против ОПК? Ты русофоб?

----------


## mishau_

> А что ты имеешь против ОПК? Ты русофоб?

 28 
Идут славянофилы и нигилисты,
У тех и у других ногти не чисты. 
29 
Ибо, если они не сходятся в теории                                    вероятности,
То сходятся в неопрятности. 
30 
И поэтому нет ничего слюнявее и плюгавее
Русского безбожия и православия. 
(К. Прутков, ЦЕРЕМОНИАЛ ПОГРЕБЕНИЯ ТЕЛА В БОЗЕ УСОПШЕГО, 1875)

----------


## randir

"Мы на развалинах старого построим светлое будущее" я уже где-то это слышал... 
А у меня такая мысля возникла... ведь мавзолей можно сказать, по крайней мере раньше считался сердцем Москвы, там такая высокая проходимость, может это все коммерцы мутят воду )) хотят урвать торговую площадку...?

----------


## Leof

Давайте кощунствовать на благо народа. Пусть содержание мавзолея окупается за счёт продажи сувенирных мавзолейчиков, Лениных в гробиках, значков "Я посетил Мавзолей" и прочее. Ленин - готовый и используемый бренд - просто золотая жила. В мавзолее за большие деньги можно было бы сфотографироваться или переночевать там за один миллион долларов. Ручаюсь, нашёлся бы не один ностальгирующий американский транжира, от скуки жадный до подобных впечатлений. Прибыль отдавать в детдома и пенсионерам, которые поддерживают КПРФ. Вождь и после смерти служил бы на благо народа - думаю, одобрил бы.

----------


## randir

Leof, ну извините но русские не настолько цинично-прагматичные

----------


## Rtyom

В который раз рукоплещу талантищу Льва красиво излагать нестандартные идеи!

----------


## Leof

> Leof, ну извините но русские не настолько цинично-прагматичные

 Зачастую мы такие и есть.   

> В который раз рукоплещу талантищу Льва красиво излагать нестандартные идеи!

 хехе, спасибо за такой отзыв!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Небольшой боянчик по смежной теме: http://kp.ru/daily/24028/92869/ 
Живее всех живых!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## randir

Leof, попрошу  не обобщать.. Говорите только за себя

----------


## Leof

Вот и ты говори только за себя   ::

----------


## randir

Leof, а таких как я в России становится все больше, просыпается национальное самосознание и слава богу...

----------


## Leof

А таких, как мы вы таки не перебъёте!  
Шут-ка   ::   
Ну, если говорить о Ленине, то он был ярым врагом того самосознания, о котором, если я верно понял, зашла речь. Например врагом бога и многих русских людей. Мавзолей это просто гранит - сам по себе он вреда не принёс. А праху место в земле - это одна из древнейших традиций русского народа. Кстати. 
Мавзолей придётся оставить, как звёзды на башнях. К тому же он не портит вид площади. Но что-то то надо менять - меняют на старые названия улиц - гораздо более близкие русскому самосознанию. Слышал я, что уберут герб РСФСР с Большого. Опять верно. 
Я поддерживаю захоронение Ленина.

----------


## randir

Leof, что бы то ни было... мы уже прошли логику "на развалинах старого, построим светлое будущее".. Хватит.. Мавзолей есть памятник СССР пускай он там и остается...

----------


## Ramil

> Leof, что бы то ни было... мы уже прошли логику "на развалинах старого, построим светлое будущее".. Хватит.. Мавзолей есть памятник СССР пускай он там и остается...

 Мавзолей нехай стоит. Там можно даже филиал музея Ленина организовать. Просто человека надо похоронить наконец-то.

----------


## randir

Ramil, а давай тогда похороним всех мумий Египта.. В египте сейчас мкусульманский порядок он тоже не одобряет такой способ..

----------


## Scorpio

> Ramil, а давай тогда похороним всех мумий Египта.. В египте сейчас мкусульманский порядок он тоже не одобряет такой способ..

 Фараоны Ислам не исповедовали.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Фараоны Ислам не исповедовали.

 А Ленин был воинствующим атеистом. Так что по-христиански или по-фараоновски - ему должно быть фиолетово.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, а давай тогда похороним всех мумий Египта.. В египте сейчас мкусульманский порядок он тоже не одобряет такой способ..

 А причём здесь Египет и его мумии? Ленин был крещёным православным (в отличие от фараонов). В соответствии с православной традицией, его тело после смерти надо предать земле (вне зависимости от его собственных религиозных взглядов. Каким бы он ни был атеистом, не думаю, что одобрил бы такое издевательство).
Кроме того, с юридической точки зрения, он не давал разрешения на проведение медицинских опытов с его телом после смерти. 
А на чувства "миллионов коммунистов", если честно, мне на$рать. Потому что если кто-то за сохранение мумии - пусть на себя примерит перспективку быть залитым после смерти формалином и чтобы каждую ночь в тебе копались яйцеголовые и писали по твоим внутренностям диссертации "Для служебного пользования". Чтить надо не мумию, а память о человеке (если так уж он тебе дорог), его дела и труды (я не только о Ленине). Я видел мумию Ленина; с точки зрения эстетики - зрелище так себе. Я против сноса памятников и переписывания истории, но считаю, что публичная демонстрация трупа на главной площади страны годится, может быть, для древнего Египта, но не России начала 21 века.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В соответствии с православной традицией, его тело после смерти надо предать земле (*вне зависимости от его собственных религиозных взглядов.*

 Оригинально.  ::    

> Кроме того, с юридической точки зрения, он не давал разрешения на проведение медицинских опытов. [...] Потому что если кто-то за сохранение мумии - пусть на себя примерит перспективку быть залитым после смерти формалином и чтобы каждую ночь в тебе копались яйцеголовые и писали по твоим внутренностям диссертации "Для служебного пользования". [...] ...публичная демонстрация трупа на главной площади страны годится, может быть, для древнего Египта, но не России начала 21 века.

 а) трупы в похоронных конторах бальзамируют для их большей сохранности. Это обычная, "христианская" практика. Хотя, конечно, это бальзамирование не подразумевает полную сохранность трупа на протяжении десятилетий. При этом в трупах "копаются", и еще как, потрошат практически. "Медицинскими опытами" это не считается.  ::  
б) некоторые тела захоронены в склепах и семейных гробницах, что также не противоречит христианской традиции. Многие такие усыпальницы (королей и проч.) открыты для посещения. 
Так что единственное отличие - Ленин находится в открытом гробу (что, в принципе, тоже приемлемо с "христианской" точки зрения). Другими словами, проблема в длительности "экспозиции". Я правильно понимаю?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Если угодно - да!

----------


## Leof

Ленина стоит захоронить уже по той простой причине, что в показе его тела пропала надобность. И дело не в разрушении, а просто это не нужно, вот и всё. Принцип "лежит себе и вам не мешает" не подходит - на его содержание уходят деньги. Когда вождь или строй уходят или сменяются, их портреты и лозунги снимают и вешают новые - это часть истории. В классах, кабинетах, залах и квартирах сменяли один другой портреты Ленина, Сталина, Хрущёва, Брежнева... Ельцина, Путина. Эти портреты снимают, и никто не сетует про "на развалинах старого, построим светлое будущее".
Или признайте мумию Ленина памятником истории, а Мавзолей, как Рамиль сказал, превратить в музей-склеп _нетленных_ идей коммунизма.

----------


## Ramil

В этом споре лучше идти от обратного. Те, кто за то, чтобы оставить Ленина в мавзолее, назовите причины, по которым столо бы это сделать.

----------


## randir

Ну самая главная,  я так и не попал в мавзолей и не видел.. Был много раз в Москве, но там то очередь "на века", то закрыто посещение..

----------


## BappaBa

Он там лежит уже без малого век, это часть нашей истории. Никто же не предлагает захоронить трупики уродцев из Кунсткамеры; и новые памятники ставят царю, о вменяемости которого можно спорить. За Лениным пошла большая часть народа, которая смогла разгромить регулярную армию. Плохо это или хорошо - не о том речь. Просто, это уже стало историей.

----------


## Rtyom

*randir*, ну, это не причина.  ::  Если вы серьёзно.  ::   *ВарраВа*, кунсткамерские трупики опять из той же темы, откуда егпитеские трупики, то есть аргумент не данной защиты. Трупик Ленина ака Ульянова в отличие от них не представляет вообще никакой ценности — ни культурной, ни эстетической, ни, как это может показаться странным, исторической. Это просто финт ушами в истории, в результате которого случилось такое недоразумение в виде мавзолея. Во-первых, я считаю это анахронизмом — явлением, которое современное общество давно переросло со времён Мовсула. Но если уж так хочется отдельным гражданам, то помещать мавзолеи надо в специально отведённых для этого местах и, что самое главное, не делать из этого культ.

----------


## BappaBa

> Трупик Ленина ака Ульянова в отличие от них не представляет вообще никакой ценности — ни культурной, ни эстетической, ни, как это может показаться странным, исторической.

 Ну вот, видишь, у тебя своя точка зрения, а меня своя. Уж если Ельцын не решился прикрыть Мавзолей, значит население до сих пор расколото по этому вопросу. Кому-то опять хочется рукопашной в Москве?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну самая главная,  я так и не попал в мавзолей и не видел.. Был много раз в Москве, но там то очередь "на века", то закрыто посещение..

 Хорошо, если цель - показать его как можно большему количеству людей, то надо устроить "гастроли", провести его по городам и весям - пусть народ налюбуется вволю, потом - похоронить.

----------


## Leof

Правильно ты, дядя Фёдор, говоришь! Надо его увезти тем же поездом в котором его привезли.

----------


## Rtyom

Обртано не рождаются, Лёвище. :---------)

----------


## Leof

Беееее!   ::   
Я про паровоз с телом Ленина. Пущай сажают гроб на место!

----------

